

Who has tweeted "Y Combinator interview"? Useful twitter people search: twendly - alexdong
http://twendly.com/?q=interview+YCombinator

======
alexdong
Top 5 from Tokyo, London, Sydney, and "the Tube". I'm wondering is it because
people outside of US tends to use twitter to stay contact with friends and
family more or yc has gone global.

~~~
tbull001
This is possibly because we started our index crawling from one Australian
(who lived in the UK for a bit) and one Chinese person so there is most likely
a bias towards AU, UK and HK at this early stage of our crawling. As we hit a
more critical mass this will even out and most likely become a typical US
weighted result in Twitter.

